
Awesome-sysadmin: A curated list of amazingly open source sysadmin resources - megahz
https://github.com/kahun/awesome-sysadmin
======
georgyo
These awesome lists often seem just a bunch of links that is incomplete yet
overwhelming. They are not at all "curated" they are just whatever someone
makes a MR for.

Here is an awesome list about awesome lists[0], often popular subjects have
ten different lists.

I do enjoy looking over the list and seeing how many names I recognize and
reading up on ones I don't. But other than for enjoyment, I cannot see these
lists as useful.

For example, if you were going to setup some backups, would you use an awesome
list or just search? Effectivly you will end up with the same list of
software, with more mature software at the top. Adding keywords to a search
refines better than clicking all the different links in an awesome list.

[0][https://github.com/bayandin/awesome-
awesomeness](https://github.com/bayandin/awesome-awesomeness)

~~~
aprdm
The awesome list for Prometheus alerts was super handy and it also served as a
reference for our own ones.

~~~
rob-olmos
Thanks for the pointer. I wish something like that alert list existed for
error/log messages of similar software.

------
zufallsheld
This hasn't been updated since 2017. Might miss some newer resources.

------
phre4k
There's a more active fork at [https://github.com/n1trux/awesome-
sysadmin](https://github.com/n1trux/awesome-sysadmin).

------
alchemism
Related keyword: [https://github.com/dastergon/awesome-
sre](https://github.com/dastergon/awesome-sre)

------
aronpye
A pretty poor list tbh, doesn’t list any of the Unix / GNU/Linux built-ins for
a start. Nor does it have any commentary on the software it does list, and why
you might choose one over the other.

I can’t fathom why it has 20K+ of stars.

~~~
phre4k
How would you do the commentary or reviews?

In principle every software on the list should be awesome.

------
PanosJee
Netdata ftw! Looking forward to the day they add logs for context

------
jsilence
Missing TimescaleDB from the list. other than that: awesome collection!

~~~
cdolan
We are using timescaleDB on an iot project and its amazing

~~~
jsilence
tell me more please!

~~~
cdolan
We have a continuous data series which represent electrical draw on a motor.
This is due to resistance on the motor increasing in key scenarios, which we
draw out via some proprietary algorithms/ML.

Just in beta deployments we have a million datapoints, and so we switched over
to timescaleDB. Will be hitting production in the next few weeks.

~~~
jsilence
Sounds like predictive maintenance...

